# Chicken spa



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My only Black Star,"Gabby," hasnt laid an egg in 5 days. She is 2 years old. Gabby has been doing everything normally except laying eggs. My 3 year old BR's have faithfully been laying eggs each day.
For the heck of it I decided to give Gabby a warm bath and belly massage just in case she had a stuck egg (she didnt have a stuck egg.)
She enjoyed her warm soak and massage as you can see in the pic where she is sprawled out leaning up against the container drifting off to sleep lol.
I wormed her while I was at it, it was about that time anyway. Spoiled.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. What a nice crazy chicken person you are!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It surprises me how much they actually like the water once they're over the initial panic.

Although the girl in my avatar loved a good mud bath.


----------

